
Show HN: ~85% automated cleanup of Windows systems - vocatus_gate
https://www.reddit.com/r/TronScript/comments/4ziqu5/tron_v930_20160825_aq_add_automatic_substage_code/
======
vocatus_gate
I built this tool for myself one day after looking around and not finding any
commercial or open-source solutions for what I wanted to do (automate
tedious/repetitive parts of system cleanup). On a whim I posted it to
reddit/r/sysadmin and it sort of blew up. 2 years later it has ~12k followers
and has had hundreds of contributions and volunteers. If you can spare any
time to look over the general "flow" and approach of the project, or even the
code, I'd be hugely in your debt.

